# Need help on 1st Knife Handle Finishing



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all,
This is my first knife handle I made out of stabilized rosewood scales. I have applied 3 coats of *Danish Oil. *
I need your further advice/suggestion on finishing. 
1) Can I stop at this stage or I need to apply more layers of this oil
2) The next step that I have on my mind is to buff it then wax it with carnauba using drill-mounted buffing wheel.
Suggestions/ideas are very much sought for and appreciated, even if I have to re do to get durable finish.
Thanks for viewing/reading.
Here is the photo of the said knife handle.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a gorgeous handle, Masrol!

I, personally, like the feel of wood. For me, I would probably not apply the wax. As for more oil, I guess it would depend on the conditions under which the knife was to be used. If the environment was very wet, more oil may provide additional protection.

Lew


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Three coats should be enough to protect the handle. I agree with Lew. The handle is gorgeous.


----------



## roy (Jan 5, 2008)

don't git er too slick!!!!
the oil off your hand is plenty for a knife you will use.

i got a ol hickory butcher knife i have had for 20 years and never had any oil finish at all
and the handle ain't dryed out yet !! haha!

you knife looks great the way it is !!! but i think it needs some hog grease and bbq sauce rubbed on it..!!!
just use it…and enjoy !!!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, its a stabilized wood - just like plastic but still has the look of wood. You are right. I might just get it buffed and re-oil it anytime it gets dull. 
Thank you guys for your opinion and info.


----------

